# Looking for Quote "Shelf Sitter" Signs



## Tangico (Aug 9, 2017)

Maple
2"h x 18"l x 5/8" d
Softened corners
Clear finish
1,152 pieces
Price each landed in Pontiac, MI 48342

We engrave the boards and sell them.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

no pic here


----------



## Tangico (Aug 9, 2017)

> no pic here
> 
> - tomsteve


Pictures is popping up on screen, don't know why you cannot see it. Email me [email protected] and I'll attach picture to reply.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't know what your talking about.

Photobucket change their policy. Unless you pay 399.00 per year you can't embed photos in forums anymore


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Picture shows up for me.


----------



## Jmpugsley (Mar 1, 2016)

Are you still looking for these?


----------



## Jmpugsley (Mar 1, 2016)

Are you still looking for these?


----------

